
PlatformIO: Next-generation IDE for IoT - ikravets
http://platformio.org/#!/platformio-ide
======
melted
I've been using the command line version of PlatformIO for the past 9 months
or so, and compared to the garbage you usually have to deal with when
developing for embedded, it's a night and day difference. A nice bonus is you
can target several boards at the same time very easily.

Speaking of donations, folks, if you want donations, you have to hook up
PayPal. I'm not going to provide my credit card information to a foreign
entity just to donate.

~~~
ikravets
Thanks a lot that using PlatformIO for that long period.

We are from Ukraine and do legal business. PayPal is not allowed in our
Ukraine :(

The other option is SWIFT, however I'm not sure that it makes sense with
donation. In other cases, please contact with us
[http://platformio.org/#!/contact](http://platformio.org/#!/contact). I hope
we will find solution in this situation.

~~~
StavrosK
Hey Ivan! You can easily add Bitcoin payment options though various providers
(maybe stripe too?), which may be a handy way to donate.

~~~
ikravets
What do you think about
[https://salt.bountysource.com/teams/platformio](https://salt.bountysource.com/teams/platformio)
?

The all information about donations will be public for our community and it is
important for us! We will decide together how to use these donations.

The first need is to move all PlatformIO Packages (toolchains, tools,
frameworks, etc) from free and UNRELIABLE SourceForge.Net to something more
reliable (Bintray, Google Cloud, etc).

~~~
StavrosK
Looks great, donated, thanks!

~~~
ikravets
Thank you too that supported us!

------
aikah
I see all these brands at the bottom of the page. Does that mean that these
brands use this product? or this product integrates with these brands
hardware? Did you get (if you're the product's author) the authorization from
each brand to reproduce their logo on your homepage or is it legal to do so
without the logo owner's authorization ?

Finally what is the value in an new IDE when a lot of them are available
already ? Can't you just develop plugins for the most famous of them ? which
means less maintenance (build the CLI tools once, and just maintain the
plugins).

~~~
Matthias247
I would have initially expected that these were the brands that support (also
financially) this project. But as far as I understand from the other comments
this unfortunatly doesn't seems to be the case.

~~~
ikravets
Please sorry, it is our mistake. We will add some info about that brands and
logos.

~~~
Matthias247
This wasn't meant as critique, more like I would have found it good when some
of those brands would directly support you (and also others who try to make
tooling for embedded systems better) by providing some financial help or by
contributing code. I'm working in the embeded domain myself, so I know there's
usually a lot of bad tooling around and I'm happy about every try to improve
that. I haven't tried out platformio because I'm currently working on some
higher level stuff but from the first look it looks quite promising.

------
poyu
Hmm, I don't get it.

I'm developing STM32 with ST's Standard Peripheral Library, GCC and make to
compile and Seggar JLink to upload my code to the board. I'm happy with the
workflow so far. What advantages will PlatformIO give?

------
ikravets
Dear Commenters,

We have just updated our site and placed direct link to Atom Package Registry
[http://platformio.org/#!/platformio-ide](http://platformio.org/#!/platformio-
ide)

Sincerely, PlatformIO Team.

------
jeiting
I've been using this for a couple of weeks now on an AVR based project of
mine. The added tooling for abstracting away the build specifics is really
nice and it is integrated fairly well into atom. Not all the features are
fully fleshed out, the documentation is lacking a bit, and there are bugs but
it is a pretty impressive project.

~~~
ikravets
Thanks a lot for the using and feedback! We will improve our docs. This is
very huge project for our small team.

------
thawkins
This is way cool, I use both atom and platformio, but this makes the install
and setup a breeze. This has the potential to displace the existing arduino
tool set. If I was the arduino folks, I would be looking to produce a branded
version for use with their boards and dump the processing based IDE, which has
always been limited.

~~~
ikravets
We are working on cooperation with Arduino-based vendors and propose them to
focus on hardware developing. The final customer will have the one IDE for the
multiple embedded hardware.

------
rhodysurf
What is this using for linting and autocompletion? I would guess something
clang based?

~~~
ikravets
You are right, autocompletion is based on Clang.

Smart Code Linter is based on PlatformIO Code Builder. It uses our actual
toolchain ( _-gcc /_-g++) for the specified platform and synchronises with
PlatformIO Build Environment.

It means, that CORRECT warnings and errors will be shown before you press
"Build" :)

------
bliti
Does this IDE track you like Atom does? If so, how would it be turned off?

~~~
ikravets
This IDE is based on Atom text editor. Please disable this package
[https://atom.io/packages/metrics](https://atom.io/packages/metrics)

Click on "Gear" icon on PlatformIO Toolbar (Settings). "Packages > Core
Packages> metrics" and disable it.

~~~
bliti
Thank you. Wanted to double check before wasting any time. :)

